# if you don't laugh you must BE DEAD!!!!



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

http://tlf.cx/dearpenis.swf

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)




----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

awwwwwwww........

now that's just cruel.

There seems to be a lot of anti-monkey behaviour going on at the moment on the forum, with decapitations, monkey porn and the such. :'( :'( :'(

Diane Fossey would not be please

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com

PS Just remember, when you destroy the planet, its the monkeys who will rule and enslave you - best be on their good side when they take over.


----------



## Thumper (Nov 4, 2002)

> awwwwwwww........
> 
> now that's just cruel.
> 
> There seems to be a lot of anti-monkey behaviour going on at the moment on the forum, with decapitations, monkey porn and the such. :'( :'( :'(


























ermmm ....... pot ....... kettle ......... black ??? ??? :-/


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

hey!!

The monkey is loving it! Don't you see him smiling?

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------

